# My projector took over the sound !



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

After having reinstalled Windows, my Optoma HD600X projector took over the sound : every time I connect it to my computer through HDMI, the sound switches from the computer to the projector. So my computer becomes mute and the sound comes from the projector, needless to say the quality is .

Nothing about this issue in the manual, and nothing in the screen options of the projector except MUTE : on/off.. So I don't know what to. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

zibizibi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After having reinstalled Windows, my Optoma HD600X projector took over the sound : every time I connect it to my computer through HDMI, the sound switches from the computer to the projector. So my computer becomes mute and the sound comes from the projector, needless to say the quality is .
> 
> Nothing about this issue in the manual, and nothing in the screen options of the projector except MUTE : on/off.. So I don't know what to. Any suggestion ?


This actually sounds more like a Windows problem than an Optoma problem. Go into control panel/Sounds and change the default playback device to whatever device you want to use.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, that was exactly that. Thanks Dale.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Anytime, Glad I could help!


----------

